# Tcc 3/27/2010



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished Saturday night from 7:00 to 9:45 PM. It was windy and cold. The kind of freezing wind that just cuts through your clothes. I put on clothes usually reserved for striper fishing in December. Anyway there were about five other guys fishing. I caught three catfish (about 2 lbs) and missed a few bites. When the tide slowed the bite stopped. Game warden pulled up and sat there for a while... then he drove away without getting out the truck.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

guess it was too cold for the warden


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

*hey*

can i get some directions to that spot?im on fort story :fishing::fishing:


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Directions To TCC*

You are going to head to 664 towards Newport News. It's the College Exit (Second) & follow the signs toward the school. You can't get lost because it's one of the only things that's actually on the water.:beer:


----------



## mharrison (Jul 12, 2008)

*location question*

is that tidewater community college? is that pier still their? Are they catching croakers yet?


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

the pier is there but not usable. no the croakers arent there yet only catfish right now. i was there last wed and caught a striper. bout 18in. caught it on a piece of shrimp and a bottom rig. lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For the new guys and some of you old farts, at the top of the page just click on Hot Spots and then click on Coastal Explorer and you will find all kinds of hot spots to fish. :fishing:


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually the pier was taken out by Hurricane Isabel years ago... only the pilons remain. I've fished there for a couple weeks now and have only caught catfish. No croakers yet.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'm feeling a bit nostalgic...*


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

im guessing those are old pictures? i fish tcc almost everyday i have off. mostly all cats biting right now, i caught a lone striper out there last week, i heard someone else caught an eel. nothing else though.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yep. Distant memories.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great photos Thrifty! I forgot about that little ramp onto the pier. One day there was a lady fishing from a wheelchair on the pier! Those were the days!
Some older guys told me the pier was much longer during the war to accommodate ships.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Wow those photos of tcc pier bring up memorys. I used to fish and catch bait there all time when i was a kid. I met some great people out there over the years. James if you happen to read this post pm me dude!:fishing:


----------

